# SOME OF MY OLD SKOOL BUILD'S



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

WASSUP HOMIE'S IM NEW TO LAYITLOW AND IVE BEEN CHECKIN OUT ALL OF THE BAD ASS RIDE'S ON HERE...YOU GUY'S REALLY GOT SOME SKILL'S...AND WELL I USED TO BUILD MODELS WHEN I WAS A TEEN AND NOW THAT IVE BEEN SEEING ASS THESE TIGHT ASS RIDE'S...AND NOW THAT IVE SEE THESE MODEL'S I WANNA START BUILDING AGAIN...HERE ARE SOME PIC'S I TOOK TODAY OF SOME OF MY OLD MODELS THAT IVE DONE...I STILL GOT MORE MODEL'S SO ILL BE POSTING SOME MORE PICS LATER ON....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds. 
WHen you paste your image, hit enter and you can paste the next image under neath. That way it is in a row going down. I almost got nauseaus from scrolling side to side like that. LOL
Great builds you got though!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15082321
> *WASSUP HOMIE'S IM NEW TO LAYITLOW AND IVE BEEN CHECKIN OUT ALL OF THE BAD ASS RIDE'S ON HERE...YOU GUY'S REALLY GOT SOME SKILL'S...AND WELL I USED TO BUILD MODELS WHEN I WAS A TEEN AND NOW THAT IVE BEEN SEEING ASS THESE TIGHT ASS RIDE'S...AND NOW THAT IVE SEE THESE MODEL'S I WANNA START BUILDING AGAIN...HERE ARE SOME PIC'S I TOOK TODAY OF SOME OF MY OLD MODELS THAT IVE DONE...I STILL GOT MORE MODEL'S SO ILL BE POSTING SOME MORE PICS LATER ON....
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to LIL ! Hit the enter key after you link your pic 's it helps it to lay out for use to see them alot easier !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

THANKS, ILL DO THAT...IM STILL GETTING THE HANG OF THIS...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome OLD SKOOL. uffin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to LIL!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome to the site homie.... post up more if you got... and make sure you get some new stuff for us


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELCOME TO LIL!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

HERE IS A PROJECT IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE I REALLY NEED TO GET IT DONE...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick wips homie ! welcome to l.i.l. really dig that setup on that old skool :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Impala looks dope. Cant wait to see it finished!!! Oh yea, Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

good lookin rides homie ..welcome to lil ..cant wait to see more... :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 15 2009, 02:40 AM~15085214
> *sick wips homie ! welcome to l.i.l. really dig that setup on that old skool  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE,THAT SETUP WAS ALL HOMEMADE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice rollers homie! Welcome to LIL !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MY CHOP TOP RIGHT HAND DRIVE 50 CHEVY...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hav'nt posted in a long time, but here is a ford i just got done building..it was made from diffrent parts....hope you guy's like


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

merc truck im working on,gonna try and add sum light fades to it...











t-bird i just done also,was inspired by gseeds and did the rabbit ears...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks like you been busy, builds lookin good!! is that merc a resin kit or fabbed?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks like you been busy, builds lookin good!! is that merc a resin kit or fabbed?


Thanks homie!
it's a jimmy flintstone


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

another project 70's style lowrider...still needs alot of work..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Fatomic Bomb...


















































also working on this one...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

what scale is that?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Bad ass builds bro keep up the good work..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> what scale is that?


1/43


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> Bad ass builds bro keep up the good work..


thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

working on this 48 frame,with working suspension...first time doing it
got inspired by you guy's on here..so i had to try it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

just finished this one


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Frankenstude...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

another project i started working on


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some light panel fade's on the merc truck..
first time doing this...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some light panel fade's on the merc truck..
> first time doing this...


nice merc truck! here's one im set on building one day, just not purple!! LOL








59 impy came out clean!! im diggin the undies on the bomb!! lookin good in here bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice merc truck! here's one im set on building one day, just not purple!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: damn thats a cool ass looking truck!!! thats gonna be a badass project!
thanks for the comps hocknberry,i really appreciate it :thumbsup:
im learning alot from you guy's on here :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work up in here !!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice builds!!!


thanks 305!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:sick work up in here !!


thanks coast!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

been working on this one today...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project i started working on


bad ass! any more pics? would love to see more of your work on the head lights:420::nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> been working on this one today...


Can't wait to see this one ! I gotta get me a boattail one day SOON !



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Fatomic Bomb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bomb is sick bro ! Love the kolor !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

base905 said:


> bad ass! any more pics? would love to see more of your work on the head lights:420::nicoderm:


thanks homie!:thumbsup:
i still got alot of body work to do to i...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

lol its almost there...im going with a old skool style but im stuck on what color to paint it...


Trendsetta 68 said:


> Can't wait to see this one ! I gotta get me a boattail one day SOON !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot trendsetta!!i really appreciate it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some clearing today


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started another project
cut open the doors and hinged up everything...










also started building the pump rack..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started another projectcut open the doors and hinged up everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice start bro did u make those pumps


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> nice start bro did u make those pumps


thanks homie!!!
they came with the kit...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some clearing today


damn bro this is sick homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn bro this is sick homie  :thumbsup:


x2. More pics please.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn bro this is sick homie  :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> x2. More pics please.


thanks!!! ill try get some more up pretty soon
still need to finish the interior...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some clearing today
> 
> I REALLY LIKE THIS


RIGHT ON.I LIKE THIS


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> RIGHT ON.I LIKE THIS


thanks tingos!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some clearing today


sweet color man!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


> sweet color man!!!!


thanks ricezart!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started another project
> cut open the doors and hinged up everything...
> 
> 
> ...


the setup looks great! can't wait to see this finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

DAMN!!! what's up Oldskool, didn't know u had a thread bro'...all your builds r off the hook. i like how u take it to a different level...wild'n out on them builds. an the set up n the trunks r crazy...really clean work your doing. what happen with your '64...i wanna c more of that build. keep up the good work bro'...a lil late but welcome to LIL. lol...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> the setup looks great! can't wait to see this finished!:thumbsup:


thanks sinicle!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> DAMN!!! what's up Oldskool, didn't know u had a thread bro'...all your builds r off the hook. i like how u take it to a different level...wild'n out on them builds. an the set up n the trunks r crazy...really clean work your doing. what happen with your '64...i wanna c more of that build. keep up the good work bro'...a lil late but welcome to LIL. lol...


thanks for the kind words dfwr83, i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
thanks!! im still learnig as i go..i stoped building a long time ago, but got back into when i seen all the badass build on layitlow...
i put the 64 away for now,kinda lost intrest in it...i was kinda going for the loco 64 look


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks for the kind words dfwr83, i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> thanks!! im still learnig as i go..i stoped building a long time ago, but got back into when i seen all the badass build on layitlow...
> i put the 64 away for now,kinda lost intrest in it...i was kinda going for the loco 64 look


cool bro'...i think we all know that your work speaks for itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> cool bro'...i think we all know that your work speaks for itself. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the merc done ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:niiiiiiice. great work brotha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:niiiiiiice. great work brotha


thanks coast!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the merc done ...


clean...it turned out really nice. just plain wicked bro'...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> clean...it turned out really nice. just plain wicked bro'...


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

been working on a setup for a 61 i started a couple month's ago...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> been working on a setup for a 61 i started a couple month's ago...


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the merc done ...



Nice!!!! I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Nice!!!! I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks mazdat!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The setup looks good! I've always like the "floating" pumps


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> been working on a setup for a 61 i started a couple month's ago...


_*WOW !*_ I'm lovin this layout !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> The setup looks good! I've always like the "floating" pumps


thanks sinicle!!!:thumbsup:
its almost ready for the paint shop


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*WOW !*_ I'm lovin this layout !


thanks trendsetta!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice builds in here :wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Nice builds in here :wow:


thanks pancho!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That Merc came out bad ass, bro. And that set up is coming along real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That Merc Truck thing is really nice....great fab work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> That Merc came out bad ass, bro. And that set up is coming along real nice.:thumbsup:


thanks bugs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> That Merc Truck thing is really nice....great fab work.


thanks mkd904!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

i want to know how to make 64 front trunk:happysad:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowrider E.C. said:


> i want to know how to make 64 front trunk:happysad:


:dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

finally got some paint on the 61, looks blue but it's purple...
tomorrow ill probably shoot a light coat of clear..then gonna try doing some patterns and a lil silver leafing


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> finally got some paint on the 61, looks blue but it's purple...
> tomorrow ill probably shoot a light coat of clear..then gonna try doing some patterns and a lil silver leafing


nice...i cant wait to c more of this one.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> nice...i cant wait to c more of this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did a lil work on the 61 today ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some clearing ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

been working on the vinyl top look for a cadi...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did a lil work on the 61 today ...


damn this is gonna look sweet bro :thumbsup: and the top on the caddy thats gonna look badass too bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupn the 61


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this is gonna look sweet bro :thumbsup: and the top on the caddy thats gonna look badass too bro


thanks alot bigdogg!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsupn the 61


thanks coast!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

badass radical bomb builds. hope to see more


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> badass radical bomb builds. hope to see more


thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some clearing ...


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NICE:thumbsup:


thanks 716!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice work homie


thanks 305!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 61 is coming along.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

the 61 comeing along good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> That 61 is coming along.





chevyman1962 said:


> the 61 comeing along good


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:
almost there,been working on the hydro setup...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

decided to open up the merc...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...


 SIC !!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SIC !!


thanks!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's just crazy nice!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> That's just crazy nice!!!


thanks sinicle!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...


sick work Old Skool...always got some nice ideas coming from your thread bro'.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> sick work Old Skool...always got some nice ideas coming from your thread bro'.





MC562 said:


> Looking good homie


thanks guys really appreciate it!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...


damn! that thing is so bad!! cant wait to see it painted up!!!:h5: got a pic of the front view of the headlights? :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

base905 said:


> damn! that thing is so bad!! cant wait to see it painted up!!!:h5: got a pic of the front view of the headlights? :thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:
its almost ready for the paint shop
ill try and take a pic tomorrow,gotta look for the head lights...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell!!! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Bad as hell!!! :thumbsup::h5:


thanks tonioseven!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

base905 said:


> damn! that thing is so bad!! cant wait to see it painted up!!!:h5: got a pic of the front view of the headlights? :thumbsup:


X2!! nice build bro, that front end is lookin wicked!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> X2!! nice build bro, that front end is lookin wicked!!


thanks hocknberry!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...


WOW THAT SHIT IS KRAZZY KOOL MAN. LOVE IT.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> WOW THAT SHIT IS KRAZZY KOOL MAN. LOVE IT.


thanks homie!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some painting today,first time doing a new style car with big rims...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...



Wow Oldskool!!! Thats one bad ass Merc:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Wow Oldskool!!! Thats one bad ass Merc:thumbsup:


thanks mazdat!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some painting today,first time doing a new style car with big rims...


looking good Old Skool...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> looking good Old Skool...:thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to open up the merc...


looks awsome bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

lonnie said:


> looks awsome bro


thanks lonnie!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started working on a 59..
building it for a homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool lookin.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool lookin.


thanks!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started working on a 59..
> building it for a homie.


do it up Old Skool...looking good as always bro' :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> do it up Old Skool...looking good as always bro' :thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I love those 59's! it looks off to a good start!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I love those 59's! it looks off to a good start!:thumbsup:


thanks sinicle!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> been working on this one today...


like that riv homie:thumbsup:where can i find one?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> like that riv homie:thumbsup:where can i find one?


thanks homie!!!
i got mine from ebay


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the 61 done...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

:worship: that 61 is fire!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> :worship: that 61 is fire!!!


thanks alot sinicle really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...


'61 is clean bro'...trunk set up is sick as always. nice work Old Skool...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...



:thumbsup:Great Build Homie.....















Can I have it :x:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...


Pretty kool lookin.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that 61 is bad ass bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> that 61 is bad ass bro!


x-2 great work:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...


LOOKS REAL GOOD WEY,GANGSTA


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> that 61 is bad ass bro!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

VERY CLEAN 61 GREAT JOB!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies for the kind words,really appreciate it!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the 59 done ...


















































dont really show in the pics but i did some ghost patterns on the roof...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:rides lookin good brotha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:rides lookin good brotha


thanks alot coast!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

workin on a bomb...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 59 done ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean wey


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 59 done ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????would the wheels still sit like that even with the car sitting that low.??????????


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> workin on a bomb...


 WOW I like this one.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> clean wey


thanks tingos!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> ????????would the wheels still sit like that even with the car sitting that low.??????????


i seen a 63 impala like that...


halfasskustoms said:


> WOW I like this one.


thanks bro!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> workin on a bomb...



I like this one OldSkool!!!!!:thumbsup: What kit is those tires from?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> ????????would the wheels still sit like that even with the car sitting that low.??????????


not to such a huge camber like that but yes they would, uppers are extended to allow more upward travel/ higher lock up... the straighten out the higher up you lift the car.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> I like this one OldSkool!!!!!:thumbsup: What kit is those tires from?


thanks mazdat!!!
there cool tires,they even say goodyear on the whitewalls
they came with the kit monogram 1940 ford..its a really nice kit has alot of detail...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Linc said:


> not to such a huge camber like that but yes they would, uppers are extended to allow more upward travel/ higher lock up... the straighten out the higher up you lift the car.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> LOOKS REAL GOOD WEY,GANGSTA


Looks pimp!!!! nice color!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


> Looks pimp!!!! nice color!!!


thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

finally got the merc painted...
now i need to get started on the interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuckin bad bro!! Nice work! Always love to see different takes on Mercs!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

WOW! THats outta tha box! Wasn't ready for dat..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> WOW! THats outta tha box! Wasn't ready for dat..


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i also been workin on this caddy...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i got the 40 done...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the stance on the 40!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i got the 40 done...


Dude that is BADASS.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great work in here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> finally got the merc painted...
> now i need to get started on the interior


1st Chop it more.
2nd lower it more.
3rd smaller wheels and tires.

Then you'll have a kustom. lol J/K I love that thing.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Somebody been holdin out! Nice work on all those. I'm really diggin that merc....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Somebody been holdin out! Nice work on all those. I'm really diggin that merc....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

thanks darkside!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a 63 ive been working on


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That tre gonna come out nice.... Looks awesome already


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tightness up in here!!* :yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Compton1964 said:


> That tre gonna come out nice.... Looks awesome already





Tonioseven said:


> *Tightness up in here!!* :yes:


thanks homies!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

damn! nice ass work man!!! merc's dope! :420::h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

base905 said:


> damn! nice ass work man!!! merc's dope! :420::h5:


thanks bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice projects


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice projects


thanks coast!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

here's something ive been working on, a 1/16 ford...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> here's something ive been working on, a 1/16 ford...


Between this one and regalistics I can tell I'll be building a '32 ford VERy soon...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Between this one and regalistics I can tell I'll be building a '32 ford VERy soon...


cool cant wait to see it:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started another project,a chopped 48


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lot's of great projects both the 1/8 32 and chopped 48,we got similar tastes.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lot's of great projects both the 1/8 32 and chopped 48,we got similar tastes.


thanks man really appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsuprojects lookin good brotha...diggin that 48!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsuprojects lookin good brotha...diggin that 48!!


thanks coast!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started another project,a chopped 48


I realy like this one. Cant wait to see updats on this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> here's something ive been working on, a 1/16 ford...


Dude thats kool man. You know the bigger the car the more detale needs to go in it.......But so far looks great.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks bro!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hav'nt posted in a long time, but here is a ford i just got done building..it was made from diffrent parts....hope you guy's like
> 
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/21mulud.jpg[/ IMG]
> ...


Nice rod perfect stance!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep us posted on the 50 Ford bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice rod perfect stance!


thanks bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Keep us posted on the 50 Ford bro!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a lil merc im working on...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that a JF resin piece?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Is that a JF resin piece?


:yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks kool,very late great Ricky Couch like!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did a lil body work on the 48


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> It looks kool,very late great Ricky Couch like!


thanks man!
it would of been cool if it came with an interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks man!
> it would of been cool if it came with an interior


Yeah it's kinda the problem with some of those,I wanted to get a Tucker triclops but it's basically a big chunk of resin,but a layed out bitching in the weeds chunk of resin lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did a lil body work on the 48


 Fleetlines looking sweet,I always had trouble trying to chop Fastback cars,29 and 34 not so much but I' ve started to want to chop a 41 Plymouth I have there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah it's kinda the problem with some of those,I wanted to get a Tucker triclops but it's basically a big chunk of resin,but a layed out bitching in the weeds chunk of resin lol


lol!
but there still cool kits to work on


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Fleetlines looking sweet,I always had trouble trying to chop Fastback cars,29 and 34 not so much but I' ve started to want to chop a 41 Plymouth I have there.


thanks!!
this 1 was pretty easy compared to the other ones ive done..but i had to chop the truck too,to make it flow right..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Looks badass!


thanks bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the merc done ...


Still gotta be the best use of this body Ive seen to date.Great work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

* Everything in here is SICK!!! I LOVE it!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did a lil body work on the 48


Dam man I love this one.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> * Everything in here is SICK!!! I LOVE it!!! :thumbsup:*





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Still gotta be the best use of this body Ive seen to date.Great work homie:thumbsup:


thanks guys really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dam man I love this one.


thanks bro:thumbsup:! its almost ready for paint,working on the trim right now


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hinged the hood and did the trim on the 48...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hinged the hood and did the trim on the 48...


Looking great,must have been toughto wrap the trim around the fenders!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hinged the hood and did the trim on the 48...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hinged the hood and did the trim on the 48...


Dam man. I love this thing.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking great,must have been toughto wrap the trim around the fenders!


thanks bro! i used the round edge of the xknife handle to curve the trim...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > hinged the hood and did the trim on the 48...
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dam man. I love this thing.


thanks bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > thanks tingos!
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > you are doing the right thing by choppin the frame cause all o.g. suspension lowered to the max is still too damn high on this car.I'm gonna body drop mines when I start it to keep the frame intact.Now thats what I say now.lol.Watch me cut up the frame too.Keep me posted on the frame please.I'd like to learn some thangs from your build.You are kicking ass on your builds carnal.
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hey you go tingos
did a lil frame work,the rear i c-notched it and the front cross member i cut and rised it a lil higher..now it lays frame


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

somthing else ive been working on


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> somthing else ive been working on


this one is nice


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hey you go tingos
> did a lil frame work,the rear i c-notched it and the front cross member i cut and rised it a lil higher..now it lays frame


good looking out wey.Doing it big


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> this one is nice


thanks tingos!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> good looking out wey.Doing it big


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good


thanks coast!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> finally got the merc painted...
> now i need to get started on the interior





Can't wait to see more updates on this one.I love silver,especially when other colors are applied on it and not candied over.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn the 39 and 48 are on point and nice work on the 48 bro I had to chop the shit out of my frame too wasn't fun but it's a must to get it to lay at all


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work on the trim and Stripes on the Fleetline.. thats the way im doing mine too. I need to get back on it soon..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can't wait to see more updates on this one.I love silver,especially when other colors are applied on it and not candied over.


:thumbsup:thanks bro!put it to the side for rite now,got alot of projects going on rite now:ugh:...maybe i should send it to tingos to finish it for me...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn the 39 and 48 are on point and nice work on the 48 bro I had to chop the shit out of my frame too wasn't fun but it's a must to get it to lay at all


thanks bro:thumbsup:
you aint kidding homie,i still need to shave the belly of the frame to get it to lay


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> nice work on the trim and Stripes on the Fleetline.. thats the way im doing mine too. I need to get back on it soon..


thanks homie! yeah i wasnt really feeling the flat trim that it time with...so i said fuck it,time to put in some work lol
cool homie keep us posted on your 48..cant wait to see it its gonna look bad ass


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hear ya,My New Years resolution was one project at a time we all know how that went!I just got more Jimmy Flinstone bodies so know I'm 4X as busy,still haven't finished the 50 Chevy, so many projects just wanting to jump out the boxes I just had to pick at a few like a scab LOL!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice builds up in here,that merc is str8 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I hear ya,My New Years resolution was one project at a time we all know how that went!I just got more Jimmy Flinstone bodies so know I'm 4X as busy,still haven't finished the 50 Chevy, so many projects just wanting to jump out the boxes I just had to pick at a few like a scab LOL!


lol yeah i seen that homie,your the resin master lol
same here homie,i just keep starting new projects and dont finish the other ones that i have:facepalm:
but the homies on here keep me motivated on building..there always building some bad ass models...if it wasnt for layitlow,i would of never started building again


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Nice builds up in here,that merc is str8 :thumbsup:


thanks bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> merc truck im working on,gonna try and add sum light fades to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That T-bird is hot!Im thinking about adding rabbit ears to my 65 grand prix,yours came out great:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That T-bird is hot!Im thinking about adding rabbit ears to my 65 grand prix,yours came out great:thumbsup:


thanks bro! your gp will look good with some


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

here's a quick build i did,it used to be a convertible


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's cool as hell!! :thumbsup: I could see a 1:1 just like it cruisin' around!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: 62 tight...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> That's cool as hell!! :thumbsup: I could see a 1:1 just like it cruisin' around!!


thanks homie! i got the idea from looking in the cruzin into the past thread


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


> :yes: 62 tight...


thanks homie!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks homie! i got the idea from looking in the cruzin into the past thread


That IS a cool ass thread!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> here's a quick build i did,it used to be a convertible


You,do a quick build?No way! J/P, looks tough and streetable,Im diggin this, carnal!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> That IS a cool ass thread!!


heck yeah it is!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You,do a quick build?No way! J/P, looks tough and streetable,Im diggin this, carnal!


lol yeah quick cuz it didnt have to spend months at the paint shop 
gracias bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:duece looks good homie.....i have yet to build/purchase a hardtop...waitin for the price to drop on the bay:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

62 looks killer!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha nice 62 man. Looks good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:duece looks good homie.....i have yet to build/purchase a hardtop...waitin for the price to drop on the bay:biggrin:


thanks homie!:thumbsup:
same here homie, im waiting as well:ninja:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> 62 looks killer!


thanks homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Yha nice 62 man. Looks good.


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the 61 done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is tight homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where you at bro?:dunno:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Where you at bro?:dunno:


Yeah, for real, paintjobs look good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Easter bro,wherever youre at,Be it Facebook,or just busy.Please come back carnal,been a boring place without you!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sick builds in here the 61 looks like the one from lifestyle


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Sick builds in here the 61 looks like the one from lifestyle


thanks bro! thats where i got the idea from
i got the plaque but forgot to add it for the pic:facepalm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Happy Easter bro,wherever youre at,Be it Facebook,or just busy.Please come back carnal,been a boring place without you!


thanks for all the comments bro!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chevy trokita i just got gone with,hope u homies like


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chevy trokita i just got gone with,hope u homies like


Damn that's perfect!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i got this impala from 408..i did a lil touch up the paint,did sum ghost patterns on the roof and threw some clear on it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn that's perfect!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

95 not to bad either,nice color!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a little update on the 48


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 95 not to bad either,nice color!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

coming some!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> a little update on the 48




I love this!!! Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> I love this!!! Nice!!!:thumbsup:


thanks mazdat!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> a little update on the 48


Damn I take off to get a bite to eat and this shows up,IS BEAUTIFUL, just BADASS!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

KILLER!!


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> coming some!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I take off to get a bite to eat and this shows up,IS BEAUTIFUL, just BADASS!!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> KILLER!!


thanks bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What color is the 48,the combo looks classy!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn that's perfect!!


WORDS OUT MY MOUTH, THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DESCRIBE THAT TRUCK. I LOVE THE SETUP WITHT EH DELTA TO THE REAR AND SQUARE TO THE FRONT. LIKE ITS GONNA STILL PUT IN WORK IN NEED BE.. LOLZ..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What color is the 48,the combo looks classy!


for the base coat i used 1 shot process blue and magenta,then shot some silver and gold flake over it...and coverd it all in candy red piant..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

502Regal said:


> WORDS OUT MY MOUTH, THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DESCRIBE THAT TRUCK. I LOVE THE SETUP WITHT EH DELTA TO THE REAR AND SQUARE TO THE FRONT. LIKE ITS GONNA STILL PUT IN WORK IN NEED BE.. LOLZ..


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> a little update on the 48





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> coming some!


Man all these are great lookin. Good job homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man all these are great lookin. Good job homie.


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

something else im workin on


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> something else im workin on


Man that's da shit right there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that's da shit right there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that's da shit right there.


X2! I got one in the works for later,them artilleries look just right on it!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

decided to hook up some hydros on the 63


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!!



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to hook up some hydros on the 63


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:thanks!!! first time doing this type of hydro setup...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> decided to hook up some hydros on the 63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's badass!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dat trey is da shiznit! As well as the fleetline! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay I confess? i dont look through alot of people's build thread anymore. because i get kind of tired of being so damm impressed
all the time.. I avoid thread's sometimes because I know Im going to see shit that I really like! ( so sue me) lol anyway 
there is some really good work in hear.. stay down homie...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dat trey is da shiznit! As well as the fleetline! :thumbsup:


thanks bro!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay I confess? i dont look through alot of people's build thread anymore. because i get kind of tired of being so damm impressed
> all the time.. I avoid thread's sometimes because I know Im going to see shit that I really like! ( so sue me) lol anyway
> there is some really good work in hear.. stay down homie...


thanks hydro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

working on a none ss impala...


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Hey guys , I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a 1:24 scale Kia kit? If they make them.... I was commissioned by a member on here, FirmeJoe to build a replica of his Kia.... So I need to buy a weathering kit and put a few dents and dings and make a sheet of clear plastic to go over the passenger side window to replicate a busted out window with no money to fix it.... Any help on this greatly appreciated..... Thanks....


:run:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Nikka better get to work too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> working on a none ss impala...


Clean non-ss there homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> working on a none ss impala...


How did you get the body to have that molding like that.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> How did you get the body to have that molding like that.


X2!!!! looks PERFECT!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> How did you get the body to have that molding like that.


X2 what he said


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> How did you get the body to have that molding like that.


X2!! mini did one back in the day using evercoat, but i couldnt get it to work right! is it trim from a die cast used up side down maybe?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Rod styrene.!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!
here's what i used to make the trim...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

another project


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy hell! That's bad ass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project


X2 Bee wanting to see this since you mentioned it,and it doesnt disappoint! Badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Holy hell! That's bad ass!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 Bee wanting to see this since you mentioned it,and it doesnt disappoint! Badass!


thanks homie!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks homies!
> here's what i used to make the trim...


Well it came out great. Now I want to try that too. :worship:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project


OH MAN I LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for good non ss impy info!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well it came out great. Now I want to try that too. :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN I LIKE THIS ONE.





Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for good non ss impy info!


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got some paint and foil on the 51...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

also did some foiling on the 59 and got the bottom cleared...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some paint and foil on the 51...


Looks badass in that color,sure as hell aint no trailer queen:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> also did some foiling on the 59 and got the bottom cleared...


I love the paint work,now the bmf is just setting it off,NICE!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks badass in that color,sure as hell aint no trailer queen:thumbsup:


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I love the paint work,now the bmf is just setting it off,NICE!!!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great work in here :wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some paint and foil on the 51...



Thats looks soooooooo good that way. :thumbsup:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> also did some foiling on the 59 and got the bottom cleared...


Very nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Great work in here :wow:


thanks pancho!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thats looks soooooooo good that way. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got some clear on 59 today...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

* That is insane!!! I LOVE it!!! *


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on 59 today...


Oh so nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on 59 today...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on 59 today...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> * That is insane!!! I LOVE it!!! *





halfasskustoms said:


> Oh so nice.





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice!!





CHEVYXXX said:


>





ricezart said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > got some clear on 59 today...
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Very clean Nine!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Very clean Nine!!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lovn' that 59!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> lovn' that 59!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2!


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*what up Oldskool*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on 59 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some paint and foil on the 51...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > got some clear on 59 today...
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > got some paint and foil on the 51...
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

another project


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, I dig that!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Oh yeah, I dig that!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project


That is JUST RAD!! is it the amt cheyyenne that you started with?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That is JUST RAD!! is it the amt cheyyenne that you started with?


its a resin body...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh,nice!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started workin on the setup for the cadillac...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude Thats clean:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude Thats clean:thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project


I like both those trucks. Lookin good man.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*NIIIIIICE!!*_


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like both those trucks. Lookin good man.





Tonioseven said:


> _*NIIIIIICE!!*_


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started workin on the setup for the cadillac...


sweet caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> sweet caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

another project...
i started doing the trim on this coupe i came up on...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fleetline came out sweet!! You're like me can't just do one at time,at least you finished something!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Fleetline came out sweet!! You're like me can't just do one at time,at least you finished something!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:
:roflmao:haha your rite! :run:i got so many projects goin on right now..lol and i just keep starting up more projects:facepalm:...like the fleetline its been done for a while now,it just needed to be put together..lol i wanna try and get the merc done too:guns:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

today i started workin on an ls monte...i hope i can finish this one:x:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice.


thanks homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Montes looking good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Montes looking good!


thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> today i started workin on an ls monte...i hope i can finish this one:x:


nice start bro looks good so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> nice start bro looks good so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Man, you dont know how much I love this car. LooooooooooooK Soooooooooooo sweet.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man, you dont know how much I love this car. LooooooooooooK Soooooooooooo sweet.


thanks homie i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sick builds. The six4 is looking good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Sick builds. The six4 is looking good


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

made the monte into a t-top


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aero sedan came out sick! Love the LS!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Cool:thumbsup:





darkside customs said:


> Aero sedan came out sick! Love the LS!


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love the fleetline homie,:thumbsup: keep them pics coming homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> love the fleetline homie,:thumbsup: keep them pics coming homie!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some work to the under side of the trunk...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

the setup for the cadillac...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

workin on the motor for the 59...


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> the setup for the cadillac...


sick set up bro I like all the battery cables mede from


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris g said:


> sick set up bro I like all the battery cables mede from


thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HELL YEAH*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project...
> i started doing the trim on this coupe i came up on...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> wow this one come out swinging,tight


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some work to the under side of the trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> today i started workin on an ls monte...i hope i can finish this one:x:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > another project...
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean caddi! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

FUCKIN A THATS SUPER CLEAN!!!


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

As always, nothin' but straight-up G-shit up in here!! Nothin' but quality in this thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> very clean caddi! :thumbsup:





chris g said:


> FUCKIN A THATS SUPER CLEAN!!!





Tonioseven said:


> As always, nothin' but straight-up G-shit up in here!! Nothin' but quality in this thread!! :thumbsup:


thanks alot homies really appreciate it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

These are cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 517496
> 
> 
> View attachment 517497
> ...


thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything looking great,man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Everything looking great,man!


thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love the details!!! :worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> love the details!!! :worship:


thanks dig!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

workin on a oldskool glasshouse,worked on the hinges today...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Firme looking ghouse,love that old style!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Firme looking ghouse,love that old style!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did this today,still not sure if im just gonna leave it chopped or do some krazie mods to the body...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd go straight kustom!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'd go straight kustom!


thats wat a was thinkin,but then ill take forever to finish it lol :run:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

added all the missing trim to the monte...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> added all the missing trim to the monte...


smooth work:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> smooth work:thumbsup:


thanks bro!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Monte looking good so far!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Smallz said:


> Monte looking good so far!


thanks bro!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> workin on a oldskool glasshouse,worked on the hinges today...


Damn, I'm not a glasshouse fan but thats lookin good. Love that hood yo.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did this today,still not sure if im just gonna leave it chopped or do some krazie mods to the body...


I liked both, but that kustom dose look kool as hell like that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn, I'm not a glasshouse fan but thats lookin good. Love that hood yo.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked both, but that kustom dose look kool as hell like that.


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> added all the missing trim to the monte...



I dig the HELL out of this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I dig the HELL out of this!!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ls is looking good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking good up in here homie much props


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool stuff man, I like the 53 crown vic!, your 64 look's bad ass too!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Ls is looking good.





pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking good up in here homie much props





Auto Mob said:


> Cool stuff man, I like the 53 crown vic!, your 64 look's bad ass too!


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

mock up of the front end for the ford...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> mock up of the front end for the ford...


I love that look:worship:you should try a knob grill,just an idea


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I bet it wouldn't be too hard probably use a sheet of styrene and some pin heads maybe. Look dope though


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow just sick ass work in here like always


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I love that look:worship:you should try a knob grill,just an idea


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


thats cool right there!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> I bet it wouldn't be too hard probably use a sheet of styrene and some pin heads maybe. Look dope though


damn thats a good idea 



rollindeep408 said:


> Wow just sick ass work in here like always


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> mock up of the front end for the ford...


Shit this looks dope too. You could just leave it this way and it'd still look kool.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Shit this looks dope too. You could just leave it this way and it'd still look kool.


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some more work on the glasshouse...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some more work on the glasshouse...


A covered glasshouse,boy thats sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> A covered glasshouse,boy thats sweet:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I like how nicely coveredthat window is! Badass work bro! You mind if i try that on my glasshouse?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:
heck no i dont mind:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Chrome and gold trim. Hmm.........................I love it. This fucker is dope. The paint is fresh and clean as hell. 

Great job man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> mock up of the front end for the ford...


I thought about this more. This look in the pics is 50's kustom. The knob look is a new Skool look. I like the 50's look better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



Badass:thumbsup:I likes.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Chrome and gold trim. Hmm.........................I love it. This fucker is dope. The paint is fresh and clean as hell.
> 
> Great job man.





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass:thumbsup:I likes.


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I thought about this more. This look in the pics is 50's kustom. The knob look is a new Skool look. I like the 50's look better.


yeah thats where im stuck at rite now on the front end


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 I just picked up a corvette so I could snag the LS1 out of it for a future project of mine!! Looks killer!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I just picked up a corvette so I could snag the LS1 out of it for a future project of mine!! Looks killer!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice ride.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice ride.


thanks homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Nice, looks good with the black trim


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice, looks good with the black trim





halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good.


thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got some paint on the monte...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

What color is that on the 59? Bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> What color is that on the 59? Bro


hok maplenut :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hok maplenut :nicoderm:


Sweet color looks almost like the one on my 57


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sweet color looks almost like the one on my 57


it dont show in the pics but it has a pearl in it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some paint on the monte...


nice!! jev's LS kit?!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice!! jev's LS kit?!


yes sir!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are looking firme homie much props


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :machinegun::thumbsup:


 That is look'n good homie as well as your other builds


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I like that 5 Nine homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some paint on the monte...
> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work in here.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Nice work in here.


thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


that looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh shit I dig that! I was liking it before but know its looks killer candied over in teal!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> that looks sweet bro :thumbsup:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Oh shit I dig that! I was liking it before but know its looks killer candied over in teal!


thanks homies!
its blue and green faded in..didnt like how it came out tho,might strip it later on


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I love it. Did it come with the seats like that. Dude it needs white walls.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got 70s all over it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I love it. Did it come with the seats like that. Dude it needs white walls.


thanks!!!:thumbsup:
i made the seats..no white walls on this one:shh:....70's style


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got 70s all over it.


:naughty:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

next in line


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks!!!:thumbsup:
> i made the seats..no white walls on this one:shh:....70's style


Once you said that you right. I love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> next in line


Finish that mutha!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Once you said that you right. I love it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finish that mutha!!


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started working on this today


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whole lot of Chevy there,thinking it needs different rims


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Whole lot of Chevy there,thinking it needs different rims


yeah i just need to find some:happysad:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


thanks!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started working on this today


Hey now them's som nice shoe's you got there.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Tht 59 is sick!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hey now them's som nice shoe's you got there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowmodelr said:


> Tht 59 is sick!


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 Nice & Clean Homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Nice & Clean Homie :thumbsup: ...


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chopped,sectioned,channeled and a whole lot of krazie body work...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That merc is just fuckin sick bro :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow you know I'm lovin this masterpeace. What a great kustom. :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chopped,sectioned,channeled and a whole lot
> of krazie body work...


About time,that's my favorite of your builds,love how this came out!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!! That's fuckin killer!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> That merc is just fuckin sick bro :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:





halfasskustoms said:


> Wow you know I'm lovin this masterpeace. What a great kustom. :worship::worship::worship:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> About time,that's my favorite of your builds,love how this came out!!





darkside customs said:


> Damn!! That's fuckin killer!


thanks homies i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got some clear on the monte


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow I'm in love with that 59 such bad ass work in here that merc is on a whole mother level bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on the monte


Been waiting for it to show up on my doorstep.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow I'm in love with that 59 such bad ass work in here that merc is on a whole mother level bro


thanks 408!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Been waiting for it to show up on my doorstep.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the bomb cleared up


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the bomb cleared up


BOMB CAME OUT LIKE GLASS .


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool bomb bub.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothin' but good sh!t up in here!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Likin that 51,nice color.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guy's


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love that paint.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I like this wey


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chopped,sectioned,channeled and a whole lot of krazie body work...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats bad


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did a little work on the 62


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Tht chits clean!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



Beautiful paint bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did a little work on the 62


Clean looking duece!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowmodelr said:


> Tht chits clean!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Beautiful paint bro!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Clean looking duece!


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chopped,sectioned,channeled and a whole lot of krazie body work...


CLEAN ASS MERC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... 



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some clear on the monte


 NICE & WETT :h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did a little work on the 62


Looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Clean 62 vert cool colour combo


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> CLEAN ASS MERC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...
> 
> NICE & WETT :h5:





sneekyg909 said:


> Looking good...:thumbsup:





rollindeep408 said:


> Clean 62 vert cool colour combo


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i finally got some paint on the 1/16 hot rod...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's nice....what do you use rattle cans or airbrush?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> That's nice....what do you use rattle cans or airbrush?


thanks sneeky!:thumbsup:
airbrush


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice rod there guy.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2 nice work....paint is very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guy's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer panel paint on the Rod!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks cemetary!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Really nice work Oldskool, all you stuff look's great homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks auto mob!!!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

fucking clean shit


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

62 with a 454...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Money Never Sleeps said:


> fucking clean shit


thanks!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn bro that deuce is badasss as fuck :thumbsup:


The color looks almost like mines :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn bro that deuce is badasss as fuck :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> The color looks almost like mines :biggrin:


:shocked:thanks bigdogg!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

here's where i got the idea from :ninja:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oldskool that shit is hot. U good homie.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: Another clean build homie...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i finally got some paint on the 1/16 hot rod...





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 62 with a 454...


DAMN GOOD WORK OLD SKOOL :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oldskool that shit is hot. U good homie.





sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: Another clean build homie...:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Dre1only said:


> DAMN GOOD WORK OLD SKOOL :h5:


thanks homies i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked:thanks bigdogg!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> here's where i got the idea from :ninja:


:shocked: hahaha me too


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: hahaha me too


:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 62 with a 454...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks tingos!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That deuce came out firme,you're on a roll!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

1/16 hot rod


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That fuckin great lookin.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Really Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> That fuckin great lookin.





sneekyg909 said:


> Really Nice...:thumbsup:


thanks guy's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad fuckin ass !! I love that 62 man so clean


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad fuckin ass !! I love that 62 man so clean


X2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 1/16 hot rod


Thats a nice hot rod homie ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Thats a nice hot rod homie ...


thanks dre!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very kool Oldskool!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Very kool Oldskool!!


thanks cemetary!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work homie,the tires set this build off.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

machio said:


> Nice work homie,the tires set this build off.


thanks machio!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

building another kustom


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass keep the work coming,you're cooking with gas,bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice kustom man.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

what's up Oldskool...builds looking nice bro'.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass keep the work coming,you're cooking with gas,bro!!





halfasskustoms said:


> Nice kustom man.





dfwr83 said:


> what's up Oldskool...builds looking nice bro'.


thanks homies really appreciate the words!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Is this the new olds? I likes it. Talkin bout dragin ass.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Is this the new olds? I likes it. Talkin bout dragin ass.


thanks half!!!:thumbsup:
its a chevy body that i got from ebay


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


haha thanks tonio!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: ANOTHER ONE???:facepalm: ...Dam I'm slooow :banghead:

Always Top notch builds in here Homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: ANOTHER ONE???:facepalm:...Dam I'm slooow :banghead:
> 
> Always Top notch builds in here Homie...:thumbsup:


lol thanks sneeky!!!:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:
got another one coming soon:shocked::ninja::shh:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Clean!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass!! Nice color combo and set up is period correct love this build man I need me a coupe


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Clean!!


thanks cemetary!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass!! Nice color combo and set up is period correct love this build man I need me a coupe


thanks 408!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

By the way....what those tire from.?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking clean homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> By the way....what those tire from.?


pegasus 5.20's:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looking clean homie much props


thanks pina!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i did some sanding and reshaping today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that car a lot.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

just got done doing the rear fender skirts


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like that car a lot.


thanks half!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

redoing the trim on the caprice,almost ready for paint:x:


----------



## Felix713 (Oct 17, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> redoing the trim on the caprice,almost ready for paint:x:


Badass bro


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

That 51' custom is really lookin kool!, nice job.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ISEE I'M GONNA HAVE TO START WATCH'N YOU AND A COUPLE OF OTHER HOMIES A LITTLE CLOSERNICE WORK OLD SKOOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Felix713 said:


> Badass bro





Auto Mob said:


> That 51' custom is really lookin kool!, nice job.


thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> ISEE I'M GONNA HAVE TO START WATCH'N YOU AND A COUPLE OF OTHER HOMIES A LITTLE CLOSERNICE WORK OLD SKOOL


thanks dre!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> just got done doing the rear fender skirts


Looks sweet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> just got done doing the rear fender skirts





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> redoing the trim on the caprice,almost ready for paint:x:


Very nice work G!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Looks sweet.





darkside customs said:


> Very nice work G!


thanks guy's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Very Nice


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice man love the 59 skirts they flow with roof line . Also nice work on tear drop antennas


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice man love the 59 skirts they flow with roof line . Also nice work on tear drop antennas


:shocked: good eye 408!:thumbsup:...thanks!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> just got done doing the rear fender skirts


Damn ese,this is gonna be bad,looks tough just like that!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn ese,this is gonna be bad,looks tough just like that!


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

nice work bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> nice work bro


thanks homie!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

did some diamond tuck for the caprice...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the base coat on,now its time for some patterns...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some diamond tuck for the caprice...


bad ass! ......foam?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> bad ass! ......foam?


yup! i used some foam plates


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked:


:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck you good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Didnt like how the crossbars came,so i trimed them down..now i can slap them on my chevy...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Fuck you good.


thanks half!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:_*Nice work Old Skool bet that ...*_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing the same on my cross bars,everythings looking great


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:_*Nice work Old Skool bet that ...*_


thanks dre!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Doing the same on my cross bars,everythings looking great


:shocked:

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some diamond tuck for the caprice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man you gotta do a how to!


lol hmmm good idea :ninja:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:shocked: the taping has begone:ninja:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Looking good in here homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked: the taping has begone:ninja:


Very nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good in here homie





halfasskustoms said:


> Very nice.


thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

just shot the first color...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i just noticed i forgot to do the trunk taping:facepalm:,so im doing that right now


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Cant wait to see what you come up with





halfasskustoms said:


> Nice.


:cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

fixed


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

first color done :shocked:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> :drama:


:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

more taping,ready for the next color


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice colors.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice colors.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

There you go homie!!!, that thing is taken' shape.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude Im liking this thing.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

gonna do some fades


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> There you go homie!!!, that thing is taken' shape.





halfasskustoms said:


> Dude Im liking this thing.





Tonioseven said:


>


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh shit u got skills.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats a sick build homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh shit u got skills.


thanks half!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> Thats a sick build homie


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovin' the amount of work going into that paint job man,:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Lovin' the amount of work going into that paint job man,:thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking dope man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> looking dope man!


thanks dig!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


love it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> love it.


thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck U good. LOVE IT.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Fuck U good. LOVE IT.


thanks half!!!:h5:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Great skills.

Could you help me understand how the roof fades were done? I see many thin strips of green tape. Did you paint the gaps between the strips? Or did you remove the strips one at a time? If so, did you start on the inside or outside? Sorry for all the questions. I just don't know how it's done, but I sure appreciate the pixs. TIA.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wisdonm said:


> Great skills.
> 
> Could you help me understand how the roof fades were done? I see many thin strips of green tape. Did you paint the gaps between the strips? Or did you remove the strips one at a time? If so, did you start on the inside or outside? Sorry for all the questions. I just don't know how it's done, but I sure appreciate the pixs. TIA.


Thanks!!!:thumbsup:
for the fades,you over lap the tape..so when 1 fade is done
you just remove 1 strip of tape and move on to the next fade and so on..hope this helps


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks clean bro diggin it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looks clean bro diggin it


Thanks pina!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thats a nice old skool right there !!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit u kickin ass with that paint job. Nice work homie.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice work on the paint. I gotta learn that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thats a nice old skool right there !!





halfasskustoms said:


> Shit u kickin ass with that paint job. Nice work homie.





Always_Learnin said:


> Nice work on the paint. I gotta learn that.


thanks homies!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Love it! Nice old school colors and patterns.:thumbsup:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice work on the rear pillar and trunk, was that done with water droplets?? tried doing that once, very creative, needed more experimenting though.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

jevries said:


> Love it! Nice old school colors and patterns.:thumbsup:


Thanks J!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Nice work on the rear pillar and trunk, was that done with water droplets?? tried doing that once, very creative, needed more experimenting though.


there freak drops,i shot it 1 drop at a time with the airbrush...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

now its time to start on the pinstriping


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> now its time to start on the pinstriping


:nicoderm::yes::yes::h5::yes::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:





Dre1only said:


> :nicoderm::yes::yes::h5::yes::yes::nicoderm:


thanks guy's!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice work on the pin striping too mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Very nice work on the pin striping too mate.:thumbsup:


thanks deecee!:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: really diggin that caprice - love the ol school flavor :thumbsup: nice work man


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

caprice and scale pinstriping is DOPE!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guy's really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

g-house looks bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> g-house looks bad ass!!!


thanks hock!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the caprice cleared up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

This is looking clean homie much props


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Real nice work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that lools sweet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Came out slick!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I usually hate molded quarter windows but that looks hot!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> This is looking clean homie much props





darkside customs said:


> Real nice work!





halfasskustoms said:


> Damn that lools sweet.





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Came out slick!!





Lowridingmike said:


> I usually hate molded quarter windows but that looks hot!


thanks guys i really appreciate it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

i like your work :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got the caprice cleared up


 Great work :worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chopped,sectioned,channeled and a whole lot of krazie body work...


Wow bro, this thing is bad ass. It has a Charlie Lopez Merc feel to it too, even thou is totally diffrent LOL
Really, stumbled upon this thread by chance and im lovin it. 
I bet your car knowledge is super good since all your period builds are pretty much SPOT ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> i like your work :thumbsup:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> TTT





chevyman1962 said:


> Great work :worship:


thanks homies!:thumbsup:
havnt been able to work on models cuz of the weather...:ugh: lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wow bro, this thing is bad ass. It has a Charlie Lopez Merc feel to it too, even thou is totally diffrent LOL
> Really, stumbled upon this thread by chance and im lovin it.
> I bet your car knowledge is super good since all your period builds are pretty much SPOT ON! :thumbsup:


thanks dogbone!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
im a big fan of the old skool style!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

test fitting the headliner before i paint it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

also making a sub box for the monte,no hydros just beat...going for the daily driver look,gangster ride


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work in here homie:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Whats really good is that other than showin me some tricks for my model builds i got some ideas for my 1:1 scale build LOL
Im a real newb at models anyway.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work in here homie:thumbsup:uffin:


thanks coast!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Whats really good is that other than showin me some tricks for my model builds i got some ideas for my 1:1 scale build LOL
> Im a real newb at models anyway.


your on the right place to learn!:werd:
im still learning new tricks as i go from everybody on here :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cut open the front grill


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:ninja:made the back glass,the original one was too thick


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the headliner on


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look'n for this ? :dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 597676
> Look'n for this ? :dunno:


im going with the old skool iron fence look :happysad:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn bro. Your skills are kickin. Great work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks half!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i gotta redo this one,piant job got messed up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

U got sum clean projects homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks pina!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

going with a black color this time


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

started on the first stage of the mural today


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm likin' where this is headed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats looking great man, like the start of the mural too.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started on the first stage of the mural today


nice start so far uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice start homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


This is kool :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> This is kool :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

almost done with the caprice,working on the motor


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> started on the first stage of the mural today


demasiado chingon


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Vato, thanks or showing how you taped out that mural.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im going with the old skool iron fence look :happysad:


try one from out the 53 Bel-air lowrider by revell ? I like what your do'n up in here Old Skool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> HERE IS A PROJECT IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE I REALLY NEED TO GET IT DONE...


thats real shit


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> MY CHOP TOP RIGHT HAND DRIVE 50 CHEVY...


everything looks righteous but wuts up with them wheels


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> did some painting today,first time doing a new style car with big rims...


paint is on point:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i also been workin on this caddy...


this no joke man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> try one from out the 53 Bel-air lowrider by revell ? I like what your do'n up in here Old Skool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ill see what i can find to make it :happysad::cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wisdonm said:


> Hey Vato, thanks or showing how you taped out that mural.


no prob!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> everything looks righteous but wuts up with them wheels


i built that a long time ago..when is was around 14


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> paint is on point:thumbsup:





OldSchoolVato said:


> this no joke man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That fucker came out amazing....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I love this car more then you know. You did such a great job on everything in it and on it. Just WOW!!!!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys i really appreciate it!!!:h5::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW!!, finished product looks insane, great job!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i built that a long time ago..when is was around 14


va pues that goes without saying hahahahaha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

this one is almost ready for some paint


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i also worked on the c notch for the hydraulics


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's gonna be sick as hell. I already KNOW it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got some color on,ready for some patterns


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, that's gonna be sick as hell. I already KNOW it


thanks tonio! i hope :happysad:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got some color on,ready for some patterns


That looks nice. Can't wait to see the patterns.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


whats up Old Skool the glass house came out hard as a bitch I'm dig'n the grill to homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

nice truck man clean as hell allready :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup: WHICH KIT IS THIS???


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup: WHICH KIT IS THIS???


thanks bigdogg!
testors boyds hauler


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That paint is sick!!! Love the colour too man, 10/10!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> That paint is sick!!! Love the colour too man, 10/10!!


thanks deecee!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


NICE CHOP :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Your build are lookin good bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i got the mural for the panel cleared up...:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i did the pinstriping on the panel today,i still gotta shoot blue candy over it...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i got the truck cleared up


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Old Skool I see you Homie :uh::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

im also trying to get the monte done


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

slapped crossbars on the coupe,now it looks more like the pic:cheesy: lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Whats up Old Skool I see you Homie :uh::thumbsup:


:shocked::nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT OLD SKOOL YAE MAN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im also trying to get the monte done


the monte's sharp dog


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeet builds homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it all,bro!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i got the truck cleared up


Nice job on the paint man, looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a nice chop on that Chevy Truck. paint is killer too


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im also trying to get the monte done


This is sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

just went through the whole thread. nice builds dude


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Love it all,bro!


thanks homie!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Nice job on the paint man, looks great.:thumbsup:


thanks deecee!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> thats a nice chop on that Chevy Truck. paint is killer too


thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> This is sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im also trying to get the monte done


Damn!!!!!! This is tight .


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

You getting Down homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin real good up in here homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Love it all,bro!


:yes::werd::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn!!!!!! This is tight .





machio said:


> You getting Down homie!





pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin real good up in here homie





Tonioseven said:


> :yes::werd::thumbsup:


thanks alot homies!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im also trying to get the monte done


LOVIN THE MONTE :thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> slapped crossbars on the coupe,now it looks more like the pic:cheesy: lol


YOU DID THAT :yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> LOVIN THE MONTE :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> YOU DID THAT :yes:


:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats looking badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

great job on the chop. very clean


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

That's looks good bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a badass tail dragger!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks! just gotta decide wat color to go with:run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That 36 is looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

flat black is dope, gives it that greaser look


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the hood hinged up


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn, having problems with posting pics


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> That 36 is looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


 thanks bigdog!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> flat black is dope, gives it that greaser look


thinkin about it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work man. that hood is dope!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

added the windshild trim and decided to cut the doors open


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice work man. that hood is dope!


thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> added the windshild trim and decided to cut the doors open


OLD SKOOL WITH THE DO IT,TO IT FLUID,HELL YEAH HOMIE THAT SHIT IS DOPE :thumbsup::thumbsup:
:drama:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thinkin about it


 Im doing a ranchero and had to cancel that greaser look porque it can come out real good or be a fucking mess:facepalm: sabes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> OLD SKOOL WITH THE DO IT,TO IT FLUID,HELL YEAH HOMIE THAT SHIT IS DOPE :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> :drama:


:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> Im doing a ranchero and had to cancel that greaser look porque it can come out real good or be a fucking mess:facepalm: sabes


 :werd:... i khow what u mean :run:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got it all hinged up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Love it


:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got it all hinged up


Thats gonna look horn man! Love the stance.:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> added the windshild trim and decided to cut the doors open





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got it all hinged up


so dope bro. killin it with this one!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

test fitting


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks great

thought about chopping the body down any? just an idea, looks good either way bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks!!!:thumbsup:..i was gonna do that at first, but this is just a quick build:happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> test fitting


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


 thanks tonio!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> test fitting


Damn this bitch is bad to the bone.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

puttin this one back together,just gotta do the hydro setup...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn this bitch is bad to the bone.





BigMoneyTexas said:


> NICE BRO:thumbsup:


 thanks homies!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> puttin this one back together,just gotta do the hydro setup...



SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> test fitting


SMOKIN uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


 thanks dee!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> SMOKIN uffin:


 thanks dre!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin firme homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

mocking up the hydros


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds lookin firme homie


 thanks pina!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Consistent good quality up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

builds lookin' nice oldskool!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys really appreciate it!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> test fitting


Reminds me of Mike Ness's 36 taildragger:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Reminds me of Mike Ness's 36 taildragger:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

it was a nice day today,to do some building outside  lol...doing the foiling and a lil detail painting on the 36,so i can get it cleared up already:run:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ima do a quick paint job on this old cadi that i found


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

working on the hydro setup for the truck


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got the interior of the cadi painted up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sick work as always bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hey Old Skool






*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sick work as always bro keep it up :thumbsup:


 thanks bigdogg!!!:h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> *Hey Old Skool
> View attachment 664398
> *


 hno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i shot some color on the cadi and did some pinstriping


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i shot some color on the cadi and did some pinstriping


 Yeah Old Skool I see ya fam the truck looks like its ready for action dig'n the hydraulic set up, can't wait til the caddy is done TTT brah :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


That sir is AWSOME!!!!!! The paint is beautifully done, subtle graphics and a killer shine aswell, Sits great, LOVE IT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Yeah Old Skool I see ya fam the truck looks like its ready for action dig'n the hydraulic set up, can't wait til the caddy is done TTT brah :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Deecee said:


> That sir is AWSOME!!!!!! The paint is beautifully done, subtle graphics and a killer shine aswell, Sits great, LOVE IT!!:thumbsup:


 thanks dre! thanks deecee!:h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks dre! thanks deecee!:h5:


where you at Bigg Homie :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project...
> i started doing the trim on this coupe i came up on...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)

im lovein that TRUCK Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> where you at Bigg Homie :dunno:


:nicoderm::wave::biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

HOGG LIFE 317 said:


> im lovein that TRUCK Bro:thumbsup:


thank you hogg


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Bump


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Dam. Im gonna have to come back finish looking thru this thread. You got some sick builds and some badass skills. Great job on them homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Back Homie :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Dam. Im gonna have to come back finish looking thru this thread. You got some sick builds and some badass skills. Great job on them homie.


thanks art!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Welcome Back Homie :h5:


uffin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> another project 70's style lowrider...still needs alot of work..


Any updates on this?Is it a 69 or 70?All of your models are amazing.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

where's that work at, yeah I'm struggling at this shit to building a little here and there :dunno:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn Homie you got some killer work up in here!!!! EVERY THING IS TOP OF THE SHELF SHIT!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Welcome to LIL ! Hit the enter key after you link your pic 's it helps it to lay out for use to see them alot easier !


What kind of tires did you use on the orange car they look cool


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

real clean work up in here homie


----------

